# Netgear(WG111v2) WiFi USB adapter with RTL8187L



## Seeker (May 19, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.2
Netgear(WG111v2) WiFi USB adapter with realtek chip in it:
RTL8187L (WG111v2 has Realtek 8187L chipset)

I've found this:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-January/002416.html

I've downloaded urtw_20090119.tar.gz

Navigated to Makefile in extracted dir
And executed:
# make install (as this was the only command I could execute with 'make')
I get instal error. It cant't find if_urtw.ko I think.


How do I install it?
What should I do?


PS: Ndisgen used and created xxxx.ko and I loaded it, but nothing happens.


----------



## richardpl (May 20, 2009)

Seeker said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 7.2
> Netgear(WG111v2) WiFi USB adapter with realtek chip in it:
> RTL8187L (WG111v2 has Realtek 8187L chipset)
> 
> ...


That is only for 8.0 CURRENT, and it have been already committed to current so that file is no more required.



			
				Seeker said:
			
		

> PS: Ndisgen used and created xxxx.ko and I loaded it, but nothing happens.



Ndisulator supports USB only on 8.0 CURRENT.


----------



## Seeker (May 20, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> That is only for 8.0 CURRENT, and it have been already committed to current so that file is no more required.



I am using 7.2 releng. So I need that file.
And what if I would copy those files at theirs places in sys and share?
And then initiate build world?

PS: After I did copied those files at theirs places and then executed:

```
csup -L2 standard-supfile
```
*I saw all of them being deleted.* 



			
				richardpl said:
			
		

> Ndisulator supports USB only on 8.0 CURRENT.



Ndisgen does excellent job for my WiFi card at laptop.
But that is a PCI Express Mini Card :stud


So to summarize...
Injection procedure, in sys, from above, doesn't sound as a smart idea at all, I know.

But what would you do, at my place?


----------



## richardpl (May 20, 2009)

No you don't need that file, clearly you dont have idea what are you doing. File is posted on current mailing list to people who test CURRENT.

RTFM csup RTFM

In your place I would RTFM


----------



## Seeker (May 20, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> No you don't need that file, clearly you dont have idea what are you doing. File is posted on current mailing list to people who test CURRENT.



That is what I *know already*, as I posted that above!
*I am using 7.2 releng. So I need that file.*
*Because...* it is from DIFFERENT BRANCH, and there is NO same version for 7.2!



			
				richardpl said:
			
		

> RTFM csup RTFM
> 
> In your place I would RTFM



Next time, if you intend to post this way, then better don't!
You said absolutely nothing to me with this.

What I think is that you say that I should obtain it by editing standard-supfile to get only that file from 8.0 branch, besides all others files regulary.

But that is just a *second* way of getting those files.
*
MAIN ISSUE IS...*

Will it damage / disable / make unstable 7.2 if I compile and build something that is intended for 8.0!
That is what bugs me!


----------



## richardpl (May 21, 2009)

Ah I see now ... why I didn't do it at first place .........

First, please forget anything you *think* I said to you.

The *file* can not work with 7.2, you clearly don't manipulate with any skills to port that driver to 7.2

One thing, you still have not read manual page for csup, so please RTFM all FreeBSD manual pages, including complete documentation in /usr/share/doc before trying to
quote me again.


----------



## Seeker (May 21, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Ah I see now ... why I didn't do it at first place .........


Because you are _constantly_ *assuming*.
In this case, that I know nothing!



			
				richardpl said:
			
		

> One thing, you still have not read manual page for csup, so please RTFM all FreeBSD manual pages, including complete documentation in /usr/share/doc before trying to
> quote me again.


Again...., *assuming*!
What makes you think that?

I DID read man csup! And am utilizing it for a while to get new ports and system files by means of:
csup -L2 ports-supfile
csup -L2 standard-supfile
And all settings from man csup that I have choosen are in those supfiles!
After that, I update ports with portupgrade -a and sys by make world and friends.

I have *NOT* read *all mans*, but a handbook and man only when I needed extra clarification!
Following this tactic I have successfully installed FreeBSD and configured it on laptop and desktop, both with custom kernels for drivers that sys really needs, built in kernel PF firewall, custom console resolution, setup services(apache, mysql, php), firewall configured and for each you have to be familiar with each conf syntay, bla, bla..., local network, samba for conn and share with WinXP...
I barely scratched a surface with all tasks that I commited, to have both machines up and working, X, KDE, bla bla...
Without asking anyone or posting anything!
Just me man, handbook and google.
This is only my second post question.

But that doesn't have to do ANYTHING with this thread!

Question.
When you told me to "RTFM csup", I thought that I overlooked something in csup and that *solution of this thread* is exactly in man csup!
THAT IS TOTALLY MISSLEADING!!
*I've read it again for nothing!*!
It has not solution to get driver urtw for 7.2 working!!!




			
				richardpl said:
			
		

> First, please forget anything you *think* I said to you.


You have no right to say this / complain on this!
Why?
Because you are constantly replying in very vague, ambiguous and imprecise way.
This means that your words can be interpreted by 10 people in 10 different ways.
Which is not a case with 2 + 2 = 4
You are almost constantly literally not saying anything.
Not only that, but just confusing more and more!




			
				richardpl said:
			
		

> The *file* can not work with 7.2, you clearly don't manipulate with any skills to port that driver to 7.2


This means that I was completely right here, if you see my post.
And I just needed a confirmation, from someone more experienced, that it is a true.
This is the only answer, that is helpful from you.



			
				richardpl said:
			
		

> , you clearly don't manipulate with any skills to port that driver to 7.2


100% true, I don't!

I am PHP coder using fully OO approach, knowing MySql syntax, coding in JS, utilizing AJAX, creating images for sites using CS4, and all that done on Win.

But there is no way I would host site on Win as it is _de facto_ retarded machine for that kind of task.

For server and hosting I need / have choosen FreeBSD. :\
I have time to learn step by step to build and use FreeBSD OS and it's tools.

Porting that driver to 7.2 is out of my scope for now.
Instead of reading man for porting, I'll go and code in PHP and JS instead.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 21, 2009)

Re: csup: it 'owns' the source tree (/usr/src), so everything you put in it yourself will be wiped by csup because it doesn't recognise it. Maybe that was what richard was trying to point out, but I guess he ran out of happy pills again.


----------



## Seeker (May 21, 2009)

Yes, I know that, as in supfile is delete option, to ensure exact copy of tree.
This way it acts as a security feature as well.  
I like it.

And thanks, as well! :\

Now, if anyone knows answer for this _thread issue_, then make a post.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2009)

Few months later..., back to the present:

```
# ifconfig wlan1 list caps
drivercaps=2181e001<STA,TXPMGT,SHSLOT,SHPREAMBLE,MONITOR,WPA1,WPA2,BGSCAN>
```

No adhoc or AP mode?!


----------



## richardpl (Dec 6, 2009)

You could contact driver developer and ask him why adhoc and/or hostap is not available in driver.

Another approach is to pay someone to do it (add missing driver's features) for you, or use another chip with driver that have working adhoc and/or hostap.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2009)

No need for as ral0 is now working as an AP, as I've successfully raised it's speed


----------



## triobox (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, seeker

How did you solve your issue in 7.2? moved onto 8.0?

I'm facing the same problem. I have a Netgear(WG111v3) which is not supported in 8.0 but in 9.0(current).


----------



## Seeker (Feb 7, 2010)

I didn't used it, as there was no ndis USB support in 7.2, nor a driver for it.
In 8.0 I could use it, but not as a Access Point.
So I plugged it in my brothers PC, as he only _"needs internet"_, and took his WiFi Pci card, so now I use his with *ral* driver.


----------



## Hategrin (Nov 21, 2011)

Seeker said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 7.2
> Netgear(WG111v2) WiFi USB adapter with realtek chip in it:
> RTL8187L (WG111v2 has Realtek 8187L chipset)
> 
> ...



This is old but...
#`kldload urtw`


----------

